# WOHOO! Holy moly people!



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I just got off the phone with the man I bought my Corriedales from. He has a Shearer coming, March 6th and 7th to do all his shearing before his fat lambs head off to the lot.
This includes all his breeding ewe's, and his Rams.
Now, we are talking a combo mix of either Corriedale, Columbia, or crosses.
He is selling the fleeces, un-skirted, for 20.00 each!!
The average weight after skirting and cleaning, should be right around 10 pounds.
He has invited me to come , if I'm interested, and have first pick of everything he has!!
Anyone here interested, and if you trust me enough to pick for you, I'll be more than happy to hook you up!
Just pm me and let me know. 
These are all white fleeces, no colors. I can tell you my two ewe's have a gorgeous fleece. If you like I can take pics of mine, and it will give you a general idea of what to expect, from his Corriedales.:thumb:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Wheels are turning. . .


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

if I didn't already have one in my basement...


----------



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

I don't, but can you EVER have too many fleeces?  I want two...maybe three. How much would postage be? sing::sing: Thanks!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Roughly 40.00 if it weighs 30 pounds or so.
Now, if I can cram them into a smaller box, or it weighs less naturally, it will be less. 
That is standard USPS rates according to their website.:thumb:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

If I could figure out a way to justify buying a raw fleece when I have 30+ on the hoof...


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Postage rates on fiber are usually more by volume than by weight, but perhaps it's different on the mainland. 

If I didn't already have twenty Merino fleeces, I'd take you up on that offer, Debi. It's really hard to have too many fleeces, but until we get moved, I don't know how much storage space I'll have.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Hotzcatz, hmmm. All I did was go to the USPS website and use that calculator they have, enter the weight, and size of box. Admittedly, I guessed. SO maybe it is cheaper than I think
For those of you that have fleeces, these are Corriedales, do you have any Corriedales? Have you ever spun one? They are yummy!!!!
A Corrie/Rambo, or Corrie/Merino blend would be FABULOUS!!!

Just sayin', not trying to push anyone here. I would never actually enable anyone to do something...yea right! LOL!:buds:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Corries are sublime!

And if you can stomp on it and make it fit into a flat rate box, you can ship it really economically. Or - maybe you just need to make a road trip! Where are these fleeces?


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Well maybe if a perfect sample of each happened to hitch a ride with you, I could plead ignorance and give googly eyes to escape the wrath...........

I'd rather you bring down a pair of ewe lambs though!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Susan, the guy lives about 10 miles from me, and Lexie, he is selling ewe lambs as well!
I really want a few more from him, but so not in my budget right now...
Although, when I bought my two girls from him last fall, he said that if they have Ram lambs, as soon as I wean them, and wether them of course, he will trade me straight across for ewe lambs. He sells for production, not fiber. So he wants wethers while I want ewe's. So I am hopeful that the three babies we are expecting are all Rams! LOL!!

He really has no idea what he has in those fleeces, I tried to explain it to him, but he just has no interest.:facepalm:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Ugh. I was hoping you'd say that he doesn't sell ewes. 

From everything I've read, moving stock south rarely or never works out well. The parasites here demolish the beasties that are used to getting a winter break. One of my best friends invested in a foundation herd of high end goats and brought them down from Michigan. All but one is gone, and the last one she is fighting every week to keep ahead of the parasites desire best management practices. She's trying to sell that doe back up north. 

Fortunately, going north is a non-issue.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I don't know that I have ever spun Corridale, hmmmm. I'm going to talk to my friend and see if she wants to split a fleece.

And what WIHH said about flat rate boxes :thumb:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Marchwind, I bet you know Carolyn and Paul Wagner of Hidden Valley Farm and Woolen Mill in Valders, Wisconsin. 

She teaches lots of classes at fiber festivals and has a wonderful booth at Shepherd's Harvest. They also have a mill. Her flock is mostly Corriedales. 

Thats where I have gotten mine - and Corries are what her rovings are milled from. Some of the first fiber I ever spun was from her booth and I have taken classes at SH where she supplied the Corriedale roving - and it was wonderful stuff. 

We also have a huge Corriedale sheepskin I bought from her that resides on the back Cabin Fever's recliner. 

http://www.hiddenvalleyfarmwoolenmill.com/


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I want two fleeces! I so wish I lived closer and could buy a lamb. After doing my own little fiber sampling, I decided I like corriedale the best (so far)! It's wonderful. Please, put me down for 2 fleeces. PM me your contact info and I'll send you the $$ before the shearing day. THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh no, my storage area just shrank so I can't have any Corriedale fleeces. Wah! Someone at quilting who has five Clun Forest sheep had a sheet of metal she wanted flattened so she could use it for a design wall (with magnets instead of pins) to figure out her quilt blocks. My hubbie, who is good with metal, not so good with fiber flattened it for her. So, she's giving me the five fleeces which were just shorn off her sheep last week. Yay! More fleece! Boo! No more room for Corriedale. Sigh. So much fleece and so little time. Maybe I'll pack a bunch of them up and send them off to a mill.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Any left? I want one. Just let me know how to send the money.

Thanks! 

(I had these fleeces in mind when I got a tetanus shot this week. My sore arm says I'm ready to process fleece!)


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm getting one, too!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Corriedales are my utmost favorite fleeces, followed closely by Rambouliets

A corrie/rambo would be a dream come true .,. but I already have too many fleeces I need to finish processing before I get more.


And I'm saving for two more WooLee Winders. I would have had enough for one, but I went and bought a whole bunch of sock yarn from Kelsey & Knit Picks


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Cyndi, I'll be breeding my Corries with a Rambo sometime in the next few years. I'll keep you in mind!
Corrie/Rambos, the size of Columbias is my dream! The shear (pardon the pun) size of the fleece, not to mention the handle, could be hand spinning perfection!:happy2:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Everyone that has asked me to get them one, have I pm'd ya'll?

So far I have Jacki-2
Kas-1
Callie-2
Au Natural-3

I have quite a list going and just want to verify that all are on it as of today.
The ladies at the guild are ordering up a bunch as well. Poor guy is going to be stunned so many want his fleeces!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

And me! I just replied to your pm. Thank you for organizing this, Debi!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

If you'll bring them to Texas with you I want one of each!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

This will be fun!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

We should have a "process-a-long"...


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's what I have now,
Jacki-2
Kas-1
Callie-2
Au Natural-3
BBC - 1
Lexie - 3? or 2?


----------



## ewetopiafibers (Feb 21, 2015)

Are there any left? I would love his contact info!
[email protected]


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

The problem is, he is very particular about who comes around his place.
I will be happy to relay a message to him for you.:happy2:
PM me your contact info, including phone number, if you don't mind.
To the best of my knowledge, after I pick up all the fleeces that I currently have on my list, there should be maybe 30 or so left???
He has 67-68 that are being shorn that week.

You might want to edit your post to remove your email, anyone out there can see this sight, and it might save you future headaches for it not to be on here in the open. Just sayin".


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Me too! Me too! Hope I'm not too late....PM'd you 

Have a great day!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

DFF, I have you on the list. I need to know how many you would like?

BTW, those of you that haven't yet sent your checks, I totally spaced on having you paypal me, if that is easier for you!!

PM me if you prefer to pay that way. Those that have dropped checks in the mail, if you prefer paypal, I will happily tear your checks up when they get here, and you can use it as well.
Just let me know!:happy2:

Lexie, I received your Paypal today, thanks!


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Shucks, I'm in for one if you'll allow another late signup. Off to PM for the nitty-gritty!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's the updated list as of this morning:
KAs-1 
Jackie-2
AuNatural-3
Callie-2
BBC-1
Lexie-2 
Dragonflyfarm-1 
Kkbinco-1 

If you aren't on the list, and want to be, I'll be taking orders, and payments until the 4th of March!!
Just PM me!:happy2:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok all, I have finally managed to get all the fleeces at least lightly skirted. Now it's time to weight them and start shipping!!
Be warned, even with a light skirting, these are big suckers! When I first got them they fit one to a large lawn and garden trash bag, they are still basically that big!:happy2:
So I don't think I'm going to be able to squish them into the flat rate boxes, lol!
Dh and I are going to attempt to suck as much air out as possible, and get them down to a more manageable size, weights right now are right around 9-12 pounds. I have the local liquor store saving me boxes, and should be ready to contact all about shipping rates with in the week!:happy2::happy2::happy2:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

You can get some pretty large priority boxes from the postal service free online. They even deliver them.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I was going to say my PO has some good sized boxes that are flat rate. Are you going to be selling his newly sheared fleeces too?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

These are the new ones Marchie. What I didn't get from him on shearing day, went off to the wool pool somewhere in New Mexico....
Off to look up those PO boxes!


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweet mercy, what _have_ I got myself into? :help:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh okay, for some reason I thought these were last years fleeces. Is he happy with what you have been able to do for him? It's a big job to take on.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:happy2: I do believe he is VERY happy!

He said that after everything settles down, after lambing is over for both of us, he wants to get with me about next year. He intimated that he would like to work some sort of arrangement out with me to process his fleeces for him, and sell the finished, or semi finished product.
So, my assumption, is that perhaps, I did open his eyes just a bit, and he does see some value in his entire product, not just the meat aspect of it....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cool! Good for you!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

If you haven't mailed the fleeces yet, look at the Regional Rate box C. You have to order the boxes on-line and do the postage on-line, but the boxes are huge and I bet you could stuff one or two fleeces in them.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks so much Belfry. I'll check in to it.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Lord have mercy....13 fleeces on your list, not including ones you're keeping. Did you go to this mans farm and fill up your truck? Thank you so much for sharing, you've done a ton of work! I hope this turns into a nice business venture for you....


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I hope so too DFF! 
This year of course, I'm not making a thing, except helping out a very nice man, and all of ya'll of course!
Now next year, well, we shall see what next year brings. It could turn in to something really nice for both he and I....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hercsmama when do you shear your sheep or have I missed that part?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

The girls are due at the end of April, first week of May. As we can get , and are due for a late Spring blizzard in April..I'm just going to crutch them. Probably next weekend. Then somewhere around the end of April, about a week before they are due, I'll do a full shearing.:happy2:


----------



## okittie (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh I hate I missed out on this one! I will be looking next year!!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Life has been crazy - when my fleece arrived I just tossed it in the wool room with the rest of my fleeces. This weekend I finally had some time to play, and started digging through my fleeces....the one I got from you spoke to me, so into the living room it came. I dumped it out of the bag (no small feat in itself, that bag was stuffed full!) and WOW! Beautiful, beautiful fleece. Super clean....I've washed up a couple of pounds, only took one wash and two rinses. While that is drying I'm starting to spin some up in the grease, just flicking the ends to open them up a bit and spinning away. Thanks again for sharing!


----------

